
NASA shake-up leaves space program in confusion - bryanrasmussen
https://qz.com/1664077/nasa-fires-top-official-over-moon-2024/
======
ohiovr
The lack of national unity makes something like the Apollo program impossible
today. Every presidential administration I have memory of living through has
announced grandious plans with congress eventually pulling the plug on it just
after the planning stage. What national motivation is there to retake old
ground? Or to go to mars which many believe is practically a biological
impossibility? Nasa vets have all seen this time and time again. Morale must
be pretty bad. Apollo was canceled because congress did not think it was worth
the funds to keep it going. It is not going to be either cheap or easy to go
back. Besides we don't even have a working human spaceflight program and have
not for years.

